# I'm a Fascist?



## AlwaysLost

Something very strange happened to me at the Walmart today. To set the scene if you will:

It was hotter than Beelzebub's balls in Kansas City today so I was wearing a captain America wife beater that I found on the sidewalk awhile back, and my Cammie shorts. I looked pretty ridiculous but at this point any sense of pride or self respect is long gone.

All of a sudden, this yuppie kid who was dressed like a dirty train kid (minus the dirt) comes up to and says (I shit you not):

"Get the fuck away from my Suburu, you fucking fascist."

Well now I'm very confused because I am not only a left leaning moderate, but also lack any sort of authority over anyone including myself.

So I looked at his Suburu and it was covered in Soviet propaganda and something called antisa or antiusa or something.

"wtf are u talking about" I inquired.

(paraphrase) You know what I'm talking about "Captain America" fuck off before I fuck you up. Then he starts walking towards me all aggro and stuff.

Well unfortunately that terrified me enough that the adrenaline shut off my brain and it was go time. So I wind back to punch lil wannabe communist in the face and I kid you not the lil dude fell over before I could hit him.

He then covered himself up and mumbled some shit. I just kinda stared at him for a minute before rubbing my shaved head and continuing into Walmart.

So do any of you have any insight into this situation cause I'm bamboozled. Has Captain America (the poster boy for punching Hitler and Fascism in the face) been preempted by neonazis?

I'm very glad the fight didn't happen. When I fight I like to know what the heck I am fighting for and I'm absolutely fricking clueless on this one.

To be fair the police will not come to this Walmart unless theirs violence due to them being called out 800+ times by March of this year. But I'd never had any had NY problem s til today


----------



## Matt Derrick

sounds like the kid was just crazy.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Matt Derrick said:


> sounds like the kid was just crazy.



I'm telling you man he must have been. That Walmart is notorious


----------



## blue ant

Matt Derrick said:


> sounds like the kid was just crazy.


Probably this.

But if you'll tolerate a bit of a reach, the brownshirt wannabe parts of the alt-right (Proud Boys, etc) like to carry around Captain America-styled shields at rallies, so that might've been how he jumped to the conclusion. Maybe.


----------



## AlwaysLost

blue ant said:


> Probably this.
> 
> But if you'll tolerate a bit of a reach, the brownshirt wannabe parts of the alt-right (Proud Boys, etc) like to carry around Captain America-styled shields at rallies, so that might've been how he jumped to the conclusion. Maybe.



Man that's despicable don't they know that Cap hates Nazis and all authoritarian government s!


----------



## AlwaysLost

I didn't know they let Nazis have rallies. The last time they did that Mr Grandpa had to go to Italy and shoot a bunch of them.

When will we learn?


----------



## thegrapsman

Kid just sounded like an idiot looking to start shit tbh, your shaved head probably added to him thinking that about you but people are really dumb to think that all guys with shaved heads are skinheads or that all skinheads are neo nazis because that just aint true. Sucks that you had to go through that though, but maybe this experience will teach him not to assume stuff about people? Who knows..


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Something very strange happened to me at the Walmart today. To set the scene if you will:
> 
> It was hotter than Beelzebub's balls in Kansas City today so I was wearing a captain America wife beater that I found on the sidewalk awhile back, and my Cammie shorts. I looked pretty ridiculous but at this point any sense of pride or self respect is long gone.
> 
> All of a sudden, this yuppie kid who was dressed like a dirty train kid (minus the dirt) comes up to and says (I shit you not):
> 
> "Get the fuck away from my Suburu, you fucking fascist."
> 
> Well now I'm very confused because I am not only a left leaning moderate, but also lack any sort of authority over anyone including myself.
> 
> So I looked at his Suburu and it was covered in Soviet propaganda and something called antisa or antiusa or something.
> 
> "wtf are u talking about" I inquired.
> 
> (paraphrase) You know what I'm talking about "Captain America" fuck off before I fuck you up. Then he starts walking towards me all aggro and stuff.
> 
> Well unfortunately that terrified me enough that the adrenaline shut off my brain and it was go time. So I wind back to punch lil wannabe communist in the face and I kid you not the lil dude fell over before I could hit him.
> 
> He then covered himself up and mumbled some shit. I just kinda stared at him for a minute before rubbing my shaved head and continuing into Walmart.
> 
> So do any of you have any insight into this situation cause I'm bamboozled. Has Captain America (the poster boy for punching Hitler and Fascism in the face) been preempted by neonazis?
> 
> I'm very glad the fight didn't happen. When I fight I like to know what the heck I am fighting for and I'm absolutely fricking clueless on this one.
> 
> To be fair the police will not come to this Walmart unless theirs violence due to them being called out 800+ times by March of this year. But I'd never had any had NY problem s til today


I'm also a facist


----------



## Will Wood

Well if I saw Antifa at a Walmart, I'd call them hypocrites..Antifa are against what they perceive to be 'fascist' because of vague images of Nazis or mean White people. It's sadly dumb.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Will Wood said:


> Well if I saw Antifa at a Walmart, I'd call them hypocrites..Antifa are against what they perceive to be 'fascist' because of vague images of Nazis or mean White people. It's sadly dumb.



OK Antifa, now I know what to Google. Thanks.


----------



## AlwaysLost

thegrapsman said:


> Kid just sounded like an idiot looking to start shit tbh, your shaved head probably added to him thinking that about you but people are really dumb to think that all guys with shaved heads are skinheads or that all skinheads are neo nazis because that just aint true. Sucks that you had to go through that though, but maybe this experience will teach him not to assume stuff about people? Who knows..



Its ok, its by far not the worst or craziest experience of me vida loca. I was more confused than anything. 

Mainly its just convinced me that its better to spend the extra hour going to the the rich people's Walmart.

I appreciate it guys.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Holy crap have you guys seen this stuff? I had no idea. There's Captain America right there from what I watched he was beating a lot of people up.

Why do these Antifa people dress like Terrorists that's not going to make the average Joe Q citizen sympathetic to their cause?


----------



## AAAutin

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Has Captain America (the poster boy for punching Hitler and Fascism in the face) been preempted by neonazis?



In current comics continuity, Cap has been revealed to be an agent of Hydra. But, while technically correct in his epithet, I somehow doubt Aggro Subaru Man was referring to this development.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Why do these Antifa people dress like Terrorists that's not going to make the average Joe Q citizen sympathetic to their cause?



Okay, here's the thing about antifa.
A lot of European anarchists and socialists figured out quick that when you let fascists - real fascists - congregate, they get amped up and kill brown people. It happened again and again , particularly after the rallies of British fascist Oswald Mosley. Eventually, they realized that debate was impossible, and that in order to prevent these killings and the rise of fascism, antifascists needed to develop a means of community self-defense which included something called "no platform" - or fucking up the extreme right's capacity to congregate and promote their agendas and to commit acts of violence. This was a more realistic take than the liberal idea of free speech for the circumstances. And they were somewhat successful at making racists too afraid to enter the public sphere. It was, in my view, probably a solid move on the part of antifa - because they were taking pre-emptive action against a very real and concrete threat.
Fast forward to today:
It is thought that the extreme right is making a strong comeback in the US and Europe, and it is generally true. The same threats that antifascists faced in the days of Mosley may be making a return. And so antifa has made a comeback to counter the alt-right, which is not a terrible thing. They wear masks mostly to hide their identity from people on the right so that they are not interfered with / stalked by right-wing thugs - this does happen fairly often. 
Where shit goes awry is that most of politics at this point in history is about psychology and aesthetics. People adhere to political beliefs_ primarily_ to feel _accepted by a tribe_ before anything else, because their families and communities do not support them adequately. In this way, politics becomes a desperate fashion statement and a question of who can fashion themselves as the most radical. Additionally, no existential threats are generally present in the lives of most leftists. They're well-fed, bored, and are not convinced that war on the scale that Europe saw in the 20th century will affect their lives immanently. So they create threats where there are none. A guy who shaves his head to stay cool and wears whatever clothes he finds is now a target for them to display how "down" they are. Antifa begins to move in the direction of being a weird gang because they do not have the wisdom to keep their cool and remain legible when their masks are not on. 

So, my point in saying all this is that yes that kid was crazy, but he was probably made crazy by a failed politics and a cocktail of desperation and boredom. And further, while this is a feature of much of antifa, there is a reason it exists, and it is a good strategy and cause once you remove this idiotic gang-style shit. I am not certain whether antifa will destroy itself or whether it can be saved.


----------



## AlwaysLost

AAAutin said:


> In current comics continuity, Cap has been revealed to be an agent of Hydra. But, while technically correct in his epithet, I somehow doubt Aggro Subaru Man was referring to this development.





Noooooo Cap is a Fascist now? Oh well he was never my favorite avenger anyways.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Okay, here's the thing about antifa.
> A lot of European anarchists and socialists figured out quick that when you let fascists - real fascists - congregate, they get amped up and kill brown people. It happened again and again , particularly after the rallies of British fascist Oswald Mosley. Eventually, they realized that debate was impossible, and that in order to prevent these killings and the rise of fascism, antifascists needed to develop a means of community self-defense which included something called "no platform" - or fucking up the extreme right's capacity to congregate and promote their agendas and to commit acts of violence. This was a more realistic take than the liberal idea of free speech for the circumstances. And they were somewhat successful at making racists too afraid to enter the public sphere. It was, in my view, probably a solid move on the part of antifa - because they were taking pre-emptive action against a very real and concrete threat.
> Fast forward to today:
> It is thought that the extreme right is making a strong comeback in the US and Europe, and it is generally true. The same threats that antifascists faced in the days of Mosley may be making a return. And so antifa has made a comeback to counter the alt-right, which is not a terrible thing. They wear masks mostly to hide their identity from people on the right so that they are not interfered with / stalked by right-wing thugs - this does happen fairly often.
> Where shit goes awry is that most of politics at this point in history is about psychology and aesthetics. People adhere to political beliefs_ primarily_ to feel _accepted by a tribe_ before anything else, because their families and communities do not support them adequately. In this way, politics becomes a desperate fashion statement and a question of who can fashion themselves as the most radical. Additionally, no existential threats are generally present in the lives of most leftists. They're well-fed, bored, and are not convinced that war on the scale that Europe saw in the 20th century will affect their lives immanently. So they create threats where there are none. A guy who shaves his head to stay cool and wears whatever clothes he finds is now a target for them to display how "down" they are. Antifa begins to move in the direction of being a weird gang because they do not have the wisdom to keep their cool and remain legible when their masks are not on.
> 
> So, my point in saying all this is that yes that kid was crazy, but he was probably made crazy by a failed politics and a cocktail of desperation and boredom. And further, while this is a feature of much of antifa, there is a reason it exists, and it is a good strategy and cause once you remove this idiotic gang-style shit. I am not certain whether antifa will destroy itself or whether it can be saved.



I had no idea any of this was going on. I'd heard about some Trump protests but nothing about a full on riot but I live in an integrated area where people are too busy working or drinking to talk much about politics. Its kind of a little bubble here.


----------



## AlwaysLost

I'm officially retiring my Captain America wife beater, I will have a funeral later tonight. I was really pumped when I found that too.


----------



## DrewSTNY

I'm sorry you have to retire your shirt, Lost. It it's a shame that everything is a trigger these days because we spend all of our time coddling the kids instead of beating sense into them. I'm pretty tried of getting blamed for everything that is wrong in this world because I happen to have a light complexion. If people really understood that most of humanity has been shit on by the few who clawed, killed, raped, bargained, and out right cheated their way to the top of the heap, they would understand that the color of your skin really has fuck all to do with anything. Bunch of fucking over educated retards who sound like they are smart, but don't have the sense to examine reality are not worth the time to argue with.


----------



## Grubblin

So only you know if you're a fascist bc only you know what you believe. I will say that you don't need to worry about looking ridiculous. I look ridiculous on an every day basis, except for interview for a job day. I have one set of good clothes and I wear them when I'm trying to get seasonal and at no time else. 

I've lost 60 lbs since going on the road so all of my clothes look like they've belonged to someone else. Plus I can't find any clothes at Goodwill that will fit me so there's that. I couldn't possibly care any less in my life about how people view me than I do right now. That feeling sets me free like few can imagine.

Believe what you want and care not for what any other human being on the face of this diminishing Earth thinks!


----------



## Will Wood

I'd like to defend Oswald Mosley, but if the discussion gets political we may get into trouble. I support free speech, unlike these antifa people..


----------



## AlwaysLost

DrewSTNY said:


> I'm sorry you have to retire your shirt, Lost. It it's a shame that everything is a trigger these days because we spend all of our time coddling the kids instead of beating sense into them. I'm pretty tried of getting blamed for everything that is wrong in this world because I happen to have a light complexion. If people really understood that most of humanity has been shit on by the few who clawed, killed, raped, bargained, and out right cheated their way to the top of the heap, they would understand that the color of your skin really has fuck all to do with anything. Bunch of fucking over educated retards who sound like they are smart, but don't have the sense to examine reality are not worth the time to argue with.





Grubblin said:


> So only you know if you're a fascist bc only you know what you believe. I will say that you don't need to worry about looking ridiculous. I look ridiculous on an every day basis, except for interview for a job day. I have one set of good clothes and I wear them when I'm trying to get seasonal and at no time else.
> 
> I've lost 60 lbs since going on the road so all of my clothes look like they've belonged to someone else. Plus I can't find any clothes at Goodwill that will fit me so there's that. I couldn't possibly care any less in my life about how people view me than I do right now. That feeling sets me free like few can imagine.
> 
> Believe what you want and care not for what any other human being on the face of this diminishing Earth thinks!



Heh its ok guys I actually burned the shirt because I'm a comic book nerd and @AAAutin informed me that those ratbastards at marvel made the Captain an Agent of Hydra.

I don't support fascism or communism. Both groups combined killed like what 260 million people in the 20th century.

I think extremism of any kind is bad. Wed all be fine if rich people could learn to share and make laws that are good for all America. But I never worry too much about it.

My poorest day in America would still be considered luxurious in some countries.

BTW the Captain America shirt smelled like ass and death at this point anyways. I'll get another shirt and cut the sleeves off.

At least I'm a little more educated on the current political situation than I was yesterday. If I make it to Oregon this fall I will know how not to dress lmao.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Now I have a shirt with a Trex on it who is sad cause he can't row his boat because he has short arms...

People still stare at me but I dont think it will anger Antifa.


----------



## Stephen DC

Democracy is fascism.


----------



## Coywolf

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> hotter than Beelzebub's balls in Kansas City



THERES your problem....your in Missery....


----------



## AlwaysLost

Coywolf said:


> THERES your problem....your in Missery....



Lmao, KCMO is pretty cool when its not steaming hot. Theres a lot to do.


----------



## Coywolf

I've always heard that Missouri is fucking awful. Ghetto and dangerous. I've never been there though, so I really can't judge


----------



## AlwaysLost

Coywolf said:


> I've always heard that Missouri is fucking awful. Ghetto and dangerous. I've never been there though, so I really can't judge



Parts of it yes. East St Louis is actually in Illinois. Kansas City Kansas is really frocking dangerous. East KCMO is bad but there's nothing to do there except the Zoo which you can bus in and out of.

Downtown KCMO is hella fun. I bus all over the city doing stuff. Camp out in North Kansas City where its safer if u ever come.

But I mean compared to other cities it might be boring.


----------



## AlwaysLost

@Coywolf I'm not sure KC is cool enough to warrant a special trip but its worth hitting the Street art museum and getting some of the best barbecue in your life if your passing through. Most travelers would prolly get bored in a day though.


----------



## Coywolf

I have heard that....I may stop through, but I usually dont go east of Colorado


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

KC is worth it just for the killer food! Nomnmnom


----------



## Hobo Mud

That is certainly a strange encounter. Yikes!


----------

